# Frying Pans



## goodgiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I have 3 cast iron pans of various sizes.  They are very old, but in very good shape except one thing,the one seems to have warped on the bottom. Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm afraid that once it became warped, it stays that way. 

At this point, about the only thing you can do is replace it.


~Corey123.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 10, 2006)

I say get a new one.  I do not think you will be able to get the pan back into a proper shape.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 10, 2006)

Part of this, I think, comes from sudden temperature changes say, from extreme hot to extreme cold.

In a way, you MUST let cast iron cookware cool down gradually, as you would with glass bakeware.

Yes, I thought so!! Lodge says to avoid putting hot cast iron pot or pan into cold water.
Thermal shock can cause metal to warp or crack.


~Corey123.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 10, 2006)

a warped cast iron pan still cooks fine on a gas burner or a charcoal grill or camp fire, or in the oven.  so there is still a great deal of use left in these pans.  If you can't use them, pass them on to someone who can by way of a thrift shop or ebay.  WHat are the brand names.  If you have a Griswald from Erie PA, you have a treasure.


----------

